# My gear list



## vinculum (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is my equipment list for my enterainment room. Some items are not is use at the moment, but remain in the rack.

Panasonic AX200U projector
Seymour AV Centerstage XD screen material on a DIY poplar frame. 2.05:1 constant image area screen
Onkyo Pro 885 pre/pro
Mackie HR824MK1 active monitors Left, Right
Mackie HR624MK1 active monitor Center
Mackie HR624 active monitor surrounds
SVS PC12 Subwoofer (soon for sale)
DIY Subwoofers 2x18" Acoupower subwoofers in sealed cylinders.
Playstation 3 (Bluray transport)
DiSH network vp922 slingbox loaded DVR
Marchand Bassis - Linkwitz transform for subwoofers
Behringer 1124 PEQ
Behringer Basspro subharmonic synthesizer
Crown CE4000 amplifers x2
Furman PF-Pro-R conditioner & surge protection for processing equipment & projector
APC 1500va backup x2 for processing equipment & projector
Dell 420 Quadcore PC


----------

